# GTO Door Panels 1970 Questions



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I Originally posted in restoration no feed back. Any opinions on quality of PUI Door panel compared to Legendary? Black interior.

2. I see springs are supposed to be behind window cranks? I had none.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Legendary is the best quality, hands down. Also the most expensive (worth it in my opinion).

Yep, supposed to be springs behind the cranks.

Bear


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for feed back, thats who i went with. Sorta on Sale. The prices jumped then went on sale for a week.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Bear,

What is the difference in quality between Legendary and PUI? Is it appearance, material and/or ease installation? I want to replace mine in the future. They look fine but cardboard is damaged around a lot of the securing points.

Thanks, 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

